# Clark + Kensington Paint



## RockHandJohn (Apr 6, 2012)

It's new to the industry and is being marketed mainly to DIY'ers. It is manufactured by Ace Paint Division. The name is derived from Clark St. where the first Ace store was located near Chicago and Kensington Ct. where Ace headquarter are now. The developer is a former employee of the Behr Corporation and has improved on the paint and primer in one product. It uses a ceramic microsphere as its main solid. In the process of manufacturing many basic improvements have been made. The ingredients improved and quality control has become paramount. As far as it being marketed as a paint and primer in one causes confusion to real painters. Its performance qualifies it as a self priming paint. It has a one hour recoat time and the side effect is the product has a bit of a funny odor, but not too bad. Price point on the product is pretty good comparative to the big box stores. I would love feedback from professionals who have tried it. My testing of the product (interior only so far) puts it at the top of the list for any paint of equal value. One note is give it some time to lay down before judging its coverage. It is also designed to spray well, though I have only brush and rolled it. Ace is putting a lot of advertising effort into the product and I have personally met the developer. I do have 10 years of retail and professional paint experience and think quite highly of the product but would like other opinions.

Thanks


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Be careful how far you take this before it appears as an "advertisement". I'll leave it open to see the feedback you receive from professional painters for now, however another Mod may see it differently.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Retails for over $35 a gallon here so that puts it in competition with some great paints. I was planning on reviewing it sometime this year.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been a long devout user of the Ace Royal Touch paints, and love 'em. I am sure this will be great stuff.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Didn't they make a version of cabinet coat ? 
That came in more colors other than just off whites . just wondering


----------



## RockHandJohn (Apr 6, 2012)

Wolfgang said:


> Be careful how far you take this before it appears as an "advertisement". I'll leave it open to see the feedback you receive from professional painters for now, however another Mod may see it differently.


 Sorry if it seams that way. Not what I meant it to be. I truly do want to know what a professional thinks of the product comparative to SW and Ben Moore brands in particular. They are what I consider "high end" paints. If any professionals on here were in the Helena Mt. area I would comp a gallon for them to test out in return for an honest feedback. I am concerned about coverage, hide, drag, sprayability, smell when being applied, and if they chemically messed up the product by making it a 1 hour recoat. Again I appologize.


----------



## RockHandJohn (Apr 6, 2012)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Didn't they make a version of cabinet coat ?
> That came in more colors other than just off whites . just wondering


 I tried the cabinet coat and had one of the maintenace guys use it on a project around the store. Talk about user unfriendly. Once I tried cutting it in myself I discontinued it from the store. Just figured any DIY would not be able to get the product to work for them. I would imagine if you sprayed cabinet coat your finish would be phenomenal. C+K does come in all color bases including red and yellow, but I think there has got to be a decrease in scrub on those bases, but don't know yet.


----------



## mjd (Feb 3, 2013)

I used C&K the other day on some aluminum siding. I was very impressed how it went on. The price was 35?? I was using dark yellow going over a light yellow and it covered really well with or coat, but used two to keep my mind at ease!!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not going to use it.


----------



## damiankirkpainting (May 27, 2013)

I found it has to b applied thin coats if you roll all the way down to your tape on The base and dont back brush it will run if u touch your corner with the roller and don't back roll it dries different color slightly ....if I absolutely need it to cover with two coats ill use c k .....coverage is the only pro iv found ....adhesion is a con and I don't know the longevity yet but all in all it does look great finish coat but kind of a hassle to work with for the price the ace royal will satisfie just fine ...I also like ben mor and PPG/porter paint products


----------

